# Any experience with prenups?



## devasted (May 18, 2011)

Has anyone previously had any experience of holding up in court? If any what can be done to break one?


----------



## devasted (May 18, 2011)

My wife presented me with a prenup seven days prior to us getting married. Quickly things changed...she wants someone else and filed for divorce. The prenup will leave me destitute as I left my job to go to work for her company. Need some advice in ways to break it. I am not interested in her assests but something to get me back on my feet to live.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 18, 2011)

7 days before the wedding... if you were a woman it would be thrown out. Don't know how the judge will look at you. Talk to a lawyer. 

Ronin


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

7 days before the wedding means you were under mental strain and likely coerced into signing it. I can't remember the name of the case but this DID happen several years ago and the pre-nup was found to be null n void. 

A prenup should be signed well before things are booked and paid for the wedding. otherwise it does risk being overruled by a judge.

now if it was a post-nup you'd be screwed. but I think you've got a shot at finding a loophole with this one. Time to lawyer up.

As an example...one state,I believe it's Delaware,has a law that states pre-nups must be signed no later than 10 days prior to marriage for it to be valid.

Also, if you didn't have access to the pre-nup prior to 7 days before the wedding, you likely didn't have adequate time to consult with a lawyer to have them review the pre-nup. Also...if your wife wasn't careful to disclose ALL of her assets at the time of the pre-nup being drawn up then you have a gaping loophole to jump through.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

It will hold up. You'e not under duress. Not legally. Unless the judge is a big fan of Bridezilla and doesn't believe that brides have a rational thought in their frothy little heads. Anyway you don't have to consult an attorney. Just look at all the morons in America who signed liar loans for houses they could never afford and they never shelled out 500 bucks to have a qualified attorney review the paperwork.

Sorry, but the law isn't built to protect you from your own desires.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have any personal experience with them but sure wish I would have gotten one.

If you are unsure, get a lawyer.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> It will hold up. You'e not under duress. Not legally. Unless the judge is a big fan of Bridezilla and doesn't believe that brides have a rational thought in their frothy little heads. Anyway you don't have to consult an attorney. Just look at all the morons in America who signed liar loans for houses they could never afford and they never shelled out 500 bucks to have a qualified attorney review the paperwork.
> 
> Sorry, but the law isn't built to protect you from your own desires.


it has worked for a LOT of women I'm sure so it's at least worth a try. Nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Sorry, but the law isn't built to protect you from your own desires.


Some laws are, even a persons own stupidity.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh you think so but pretty much no. Prostitution isn't illegal because they want to safe you from yourself.


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

the law protects a thief who breaks his leg while climbing onto the roof of a house he is about to break into...that person was able to file a claim against the homeowner's insurance company and he won. 

the law makes no sense most of the time so that's why it doesn't hurt to try to get it reversed.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are oddball cases. For the most part, courts err on the side of vindictiveness. Insurance companies pay a little bit to make things go away.

I am a landlord, I hear these threats all the time; "Ima sue you!" Feel free, if you can't pay the rent how are you going to afford an attorney? It takes a hundred dollars just to file in small claims court. Take your dumb girlfriend, your iguana, your dirt and noise and tell it to Judge Judy.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

There was an interesting article on Slate today about prenups and their validity. Of course it all started out being about Arnold and Maria---because if anyone needed a prenup, it would be two super-rich people getting married and making more money, right? 

Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver are divorcing. Is their prenuptial agreement still valid? - By Brian Palmer - Slate Magazine


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are just poorly worded. A bad contract lawyer wrote them and a fool of a client stipulated foolish terms.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> There was an interesting article on Slate today about prenups and their validity. Of course it all started out being about Arnold and Maria---because if anyone needed a prenup, it would be two super-rich people getting married and making more money, right?
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger and Maria Shriver are divorcing. Is their prenuptial agreement still valid? - By Brian Palmer - Slate Magazine


Their is no way that pre-nup would hold up. Long suffering wife of 25 years and 4 children later who gave up her very successful career to further his and later get him in to politics? Daughter of a Kennedy and the much loved founder of the Peace Corps? No way would the public forgive him if he screwed her over financially. People do forgive and forget alot of things but if he doesn't finally do the right thing, he goes the way of OJ.


----------

